# For those of you who like the Kreg clamps



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I found a clamp that is more durable and works better. The kreg clamps new self adjusting clamps broke easy and kicked back like mule. Armor brand much smother and less expensive. None of these have broke. I started using them about a year ago.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you mean these?

https://www.amazon.com/Armor-Tool-6MP-70-Adjust-Multi-Purpose/dp/B074WF5FKD/ref=asc_df_B074WF5FKD/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309735728871&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11421581268342124766&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9007848&hvtargid=pla-570328979250&psc=1


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Tom yes they work better than kreg brand name they don't break.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

They have several and their own Pocket hole jig too.

https://armor-tool.com/products/industrial/hand-tools/c-clamps/

Thanks I had never heard of them before.


Herb


----------



## Max_Wood (Mar 18, 2019)

I read once that "armor tools" held the patent on the self-adjust mechanism that works well. What I read said that Kreg used to use it but was forced to stop, and switch to another (not as good) mechanism (thus the breakage!)

I didn't verify this, but it fits with what I've seen, the change in their mechanism and armor still having the good one...


----------



## jrod48 (Jan 4, 2018)

I recently purchased one. They are made and very smooth.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I had several similar tools, from Harbor Freight. Only used once or twice, then they followed my younger son, and ran away from home. Worked well. They are listed at $21.99 for the 18" model, and less as the sizes go down. I don't normally use tools like that, so if a need for one arises again, may well just make a cam clamp. 

I have never had a Harbor Freight tool break on me. My sons wind up taking them, and the first I know about it is when I need to use one of the tools. So I buy another tool. Now "they" have broken tools. Sometimes they break tools that should not have broken even. But I can truthfully say, I have never broken a Harbor Freight tool.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not thrilled with the Kreg clamps, but buying a whole new set will pinch the wallet.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Vice Grip makes a similar one for welding with solid tips and not self adjusting but I’ve had no issues with it in over 20 years I’ve had it.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Harbor Freight has some traditional adjusting - manual - vice grips with swivel pads. I epoxied some larger washers onto the swivel pads and use them for clamping workpieces together when doing pocket screws. The self adjusting ones would be handy to use.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

thE MANUAL ARE OK HAVN'T HAD PROBLEMS ITS THE SELF ADJUSTING.


----------



## lebowski (Jan 13, 2020)

Those coupons and free items keep me going to Harbor freight


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go Harbor Freight!!!!
Herb


----------



## Traupmann (Jun 14, 2013)

Stepson bought 4 of these for me at Xmas. I love them

amazon.com/dp/B00LP4GPQS/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_772tEbE54MJDH

:wink:


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

I saw the reference to Anchor in this post and had to share a positive word for the Anchor clamps shown in the attached you tube video. 

I bought two of them this past fall. They have been a joy to work with. Just hope the arms are durable enough to give me years of service.

In particular I bought the version that drops down into the bench-dog hole.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

